# for sale: 6.5 creedmoor



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey guys/gals,

I have for sale a savage 11/111 in 6.5 creedmoor.
I have fired exactly 20 rounds through it. shot 5 rounds on 4 different days.
Cleaned very well each time. 
This rifle is in like new condition.

I have realized i do not have the time to invest into long range shooting, and my 30-06 will take any game I hunt for.

If you want more info or more pictures, let me know.

I am selling for $500 or best offer.

If you want me to set it up with a high power scope, I have a Hawke Sport Optics Sidewinder 30 6-24x56mm Side Focus Rifle Scope that was almost $500 for the scope.

I can put that on the rifle and sell them both for $750

Without the Hawke and just the Nikon - $500

Thanks for your interest


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

lowered price and added a new option with different scope.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I'm interested, what kind of Nikon Scope?


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

one of the new model prostaffs 3x9


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

If that rifle would have come up for sale 4 months ago I would have come and picked it up on the same day. What is the barrel length on it?


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

22"

I didnt have it 4 months ago. Like i said, its in like new condition, haha

you can still come pick it up and we can look at some maps too.


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

Rest of today and tomorrow:
$475 with nikon
$725 with hawke

tomorrow at 8pm price goes back up and if it doesnt sell, i will bag a deer with it next month.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

what a sweet gun. I wish I wasn't in the middle of buying a house right now....


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Nambaster said:


> what a sweet gun. I wish I wasn't in the middle of buying a house right now....


C'mon Doug, you know you want to buy it.... With all the moving boxes and such, it'll be easy to hide! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

These 6.5's keep coming up... I just really wanted to hold out for a 26" barrel, but a 257 weatherby mag also calls my name too. I just want a good deer gun. I have a great elk rifle at the moment. The price is right though...


----------



## morvlorv (Mar 30, 2012)

this has been sold, it was listed on KSL as well.

Thanks fellas.


----------

